# MWUGL of FLORIDA - "Black Tie Affair"



## KoB (Aug 16, 2016)

Greetings Brothers!

On August 13th, in Orlando, FL., the Honorable Walter Gulley, Grand Master of Florida Prince Hall Masons, hosted the inaugural "Black Tie Affair".  

Various academic scholarships where dispersed  to individuals within the Central Florida region.  The guest speaker was famed attorney Willie Gary.  From reliable sources, Mr. Gary was "made a Mason on site"..yup, check your landmarks...so now it's Bro. Willie Gary!

As ADDGM of the District that hosted this event, I will say the DDGM and I worked very hard to accommodate hospitality and any other request. In the end, Grand Master Gulley was pleased with the event and everyone had a joyous time






ADDGM Brown (left) and DDGM Robinson (right)





Providing hospitality Friday night for Grand Master and cabinet!


----------

